
Show HN: Panhandlr, data-driven 25 best panhandling intersections in Austin - amend
http://52.41.153.62:3000
======
amend
View the top 25 intersections for panhandling in Austin, Texas. Data collected
from city of Austin site:

[https://data.austintexas.gov/Government/Traffic-Count-
Study-...](https://data.austintexas.gov/Government/Traffic-Count-Study-
Area/cqdh-farx)

It's supposed to be half parody half useful.

[https://github.com/amend/panhandlr](https://github.com/amend/panhandlr)

------
wowdopeswag420
Super neat!

